# Bresaola - Green mold/slime HELP!



## kade kirkendall (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I build my curing chamber a few weeks ago and was eager to try it out. I built it out of a gutted mini fridge, a crane ultrasonic humidifier, and an Ink Bird Temp/Humidity Controller. I didn't build in anything for airflow as I've read that opening the fridge once or twice a day is sufficient.













unnamed.jpg



__ kade kirkendall
__ Dec 8, 2016


















unnamed (1).jpg



__ kade kirkendall
__ Dec 8, 2016






I decided on bresaola as my first experiment. Using 2 pieces of elk loin and Michael Ruhlman's recipe, I got started. Following the 2-week salt/herb cure in the refrigerator, I moved them to the curing chamber. I immediately noticed two things. 1) the temperature wasn't getting high enough for the fridge to kick on (roughly 58 degrees and I set the temp controller at 65) 2) the humidity was high at about 80-82%, so my humidifier wasn't kicking on either. 













unnamed (3).jpg



__ kade kirkendall
__ Dec 8, 2016






I figured the temp was close enough and the humidity would come down. After three days I started to notice some mould start to appear. Very little of the white "chalky" type, and quite a bit of green. Also, some slimy looking areas with little spots in the slime. I wiped them down with vinegar and hung them back up. The next day it had all returned. I concluded that I must have an airflow and/or high humidity problem. I propped to door open a bit and this brought the humidity down enough that the humidifier would kick on for a short time every few minutes. This HELPED, but I'm still getting green mould on the one that isn't hanging right by the door opening. I also need a long-term solution, as I don't want to leave the door propped open all the time. Any ideas on how I can correct this? It has been discouraging but I'm determined to figure it out! Thanks in advance!

Here you can see the slime and some of the green mould. I'd wiped most of it away, but these little spots were all over. 













unnamed (2).jpg



__ kade kirkendall
__ Dec 8, 2016


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 10, 2016)

BGKYSmoker
 can you assist?


----------



## kade kirkendall (Dec 11, 2016)

Update:

I purchased a ceramic heater and put it in the fridge and propped the door open. My hope being that the bulb would cause the fridge to turn on and circulate air. Temps have been staying below 60, so the fridge wasn't kicking on. I did this a few days ago and then left out of town for 2 1/2 days, and returned to much better results! Some green mould spots, but a lot more white chalky mould.

The ends are harder than the middle. Does this mean TOO much airflow? According to the 30% weight rule they will be done any day now, but I probably won't pull them out for another week. All along they have smelled kinda sour - is this normal? It's not a rotten smell at all. 

I have another temp/humidity controller on the way and I'm going to set up a fan and the heating bulb to cycle on and off to help controll the environment and airflow. This should allow me to close the door to the fridge. Sounds like the trick will be keeping the airflow LOW enough, so I also ordered a dimmer switch to control the fan speed.

Thanks for any comments or suggestions!


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 11, 2016)

I am very new to dry curing, lets see if I can help.

You know your want white mold, but the other molds isn't bad either   Or so some say.   I just recently got one spot of green mold on one of my coppas that has been drying for 3 months now.

The hard ends are normal, ends dry quicker.

That is a little chamber you have, is there a build in fan?   I assume there is, that can cause casehardning.

I run my temp around 50 degrees and humidity between 75- 80 %.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/252500/my-adventures-in-starting-dry-curing

Here is my set up and some meats I have done.

I will try to help anyway I can.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 11, 2016)

One thing I forgot to mention was 30% loss isn't long enough for me.   I go to 45%.


----------



## kade kirkendall (Dec 11, 2016)

c farmer said:


> One thing I forgot to mention was 30% loss isn't long enough for me.   I go to 45%.





c farmer said:


> I am very new to dry curing, lets see if I can help.
> 
> You know your want white mold, but the other molds isn't bad either   Or so some say.   I just recently got one spot of green mold on one of my coppas that has been drying for 3 months now.
> 
> ...





c farmer said:


> I am very new to dry curing, lets see if I can help.
> 
> You know your want white mold, but the other molds isn't bad either   Or so some say.   I just recently got one spot of green mold on one of my coppas that has been drying for 3 months now.
> 
> ...





c farmer said:


> One thing I forgot to mention was 30% loss isn't long enough for me.   I go to 45%.


Very helpful info on the ends hardening faster. My curing chamber is built out of a mini fridge - no fan right now but that will be installed before my next project. I will probably take these to 40-45% based on your suggestion. One is at 28% after 10 days (they aren't very big), and it doesn't feel ready from what I've read. I appreciate the help! This is my first attempt at dry curing. Thanks!


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 11, 2016)

You don't need a fan.    If you looked at my link, I have no fan.   Fans cause problems.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 11, 2016)

If you have slime its a mold and yeast problem with a high r/h. From the look of you fridge your using one of the electronic cold type? Compressor fridge work better this way you have more control. Also the tie you did on the meat, (good job) it should be loose as the meat shrinks.

Be back in few, gotta pick up my wife.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 11, 2016)

nepas said:


> If you have slime its a mold and yeast problem with a high r/h. From the look of you fridge your using one of the electronic cold type? Compressor fridge work better this way you have more control. Also the tie you did on the meat, (good job) it should be loose as the meat shrinks.
> 
> Be back in few, gotta pick up my wife.


​Well the master found thread.   Pay attention.


----------



## kade kirkendall (Dec 11, 2016)

c farmer said:


> You don't need a fan.    If you looked at my link, I have no fan.   Fans cause problems.


I did look at your link, and WOW - nice work. 

Here is my dilemma...humidity was up above 80% when I first hung them, which seemed to be the cause of the green mold and slime. My thought is to just hook the fan up to remove excess humidity, not to blow constantly or at preset intervals. I will hook it up to the humidity controller to run when things get too wet in there. I've got the door propped open now which isn't ideal for obvious reasons. 

Here are some updated photos from today. Looking much better.













bresaola 1 12.11.16.jpg



__ kade kirkendall
__ Dec 11, 2016


















Bresaola 2 12.11.16.jpg



__ kade kirkendall
__ Dec 11, 2016


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 11, 2016)

I run a dehumidifier in the summer and a humidifier in the winter. 

Looks like some nice mold growing now.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 11, 2016)

Kade Kirkendall said:


> I did look at your link, and WOW - nice work.
> 
> Here is my dilemma...humidity was up above 80% when I first hung them, which seemed to be the cause of the green mold and slime. My thought is to just hook the fan up to remove excess humidity, not to blow constantly or at preset intervals. I will hook it up to the humidity controller to run when things get too wet in there. I've got the door propped open now which isn't ideal for obvious reasons.
> 
> ...


Now that does look better than the first pics. Keep going.


----------



## kade kirkendall (Dec 11, 2016)

nepas said:


> Now that does look better than the first pics. Keep going.


Thank you!


----------



## onewildturkey (Dec 31, 2016)

The link appears to have been deleted. What issues occurs when using a fan? 

My Bresaola smells like some of the herbs I put on them. It doesn't smell funky at all. 

It has been in there close to  a month and 1/2. I have the humity set to 74%. The ideal temp is 50f-60f but I don't have a temp controller so it stays about 43f to 48f. Will this be an issue? 

Venison Bresaola







Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------

